# Canada?



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

I wanna go to Whistler this season for a week any advice when i get ther


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i reckon when you get ther.... you should go snowboarding.

it is nice.

oh and keep praying there is more snow than pineapple winds!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

I live in BC..about 1.5 hours from Whistler.. they got snow the other day 
There are some smaller hills in the area that offer some good riding.. much cheaper too. 
When are you coming? How long? Where are you staying?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

*asdf*



Melicious said:


> I live in BC..about 1.5 hours from Whistler.. they got snow the other day
> There are some smaller hills in the area that offer some good riding.. much cheaper too.
> When are you coming? How long? Where are you staying?


I am hoping to go up for new years eve to party and have fun we plan on staying there for like 5 days and i am not sure where i am gunna stay i am looking for a company to take my college up there


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

rking2483 said:


> I am hoping to go up for new years eve to party and have fun we plan on staying there for like 5 days and i am not sure where i am gunna stay i am looking for a company to take my college up there


If you actually need accommidations..i think you are goin to find you are out of luck! Christmas/new years books years in advance.. there are usually a few rentals.. but they will be booked by now for New Years too. If you just need a place to crash.. start posting and looking ..you might find a place..but, a hotel/cabin/sort of thing for a large grounp..i highly doubt it! On the hill anyway. It is a little trek to a few other towns..but, a pain if you are riding every day..and they party will be in Whistler... and they book up too
My advice, if you are serious about this..i would get on the horn and start planning NOW! You might have to do it next year though

It is also super expensive. A cabin for 8 - 10 people is about 800 per night (minimum 3 days stay.. 5 at christmas/new years) and they jump the price up for New years and christmas .. more like 1200! We have made this trip before.. but we have friends up there. Biq White is WAY cheaper and a pretty great hill.. might have better luck there. 

If you are set on going .. i can ask my friends if anyone they know if renting thier place out (they do it for the great $$ sometimes $5000 for less then a week.. i would too..lol)


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Melicious said:


> If you actually need accommidations..i think you are goin to find you are out of luck! Christmas/new years books years in advance.. there are usually a few rentals.. but they will be booked by now for New Years too. If you just need a place to crash.. start posting and looking ..you might find a place..but, a hotel/cabin/sort of thing for a large grounp..i highly doubt it! On the hill anyway. It is a little trek to a few other towns..but, a pain if you are riding every day..and they party will be in Whistler... and they book up too
> My advice, if you are serious about this..i would get on the horn and start planning NOW! You might have to do it next year though
> 
> It is also super expensive. A cabin for 8 - 10 people is about 800 per night (minimum 3 days stay.. 5 at christmas/new years) and they jump the price up for New years and christmas .. more like 1200! We have made this trip before.. but we have friends up there. Biq White is WAY cheaper and a pretty great hill.. might have better luck there.
> ...


DAMN!!!
that is a lot of money i was just hoping like a travel company could do a college trip up there i know they do them for all over the U.S. but i have been to all the good ones and i was looking forward to drinking legally there consitering i am only 20 lol but THANKS for all the info man i appriciate it!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

how many of you are there?
if not too many, look at VRBO.com


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going there for X-mas week, and some of the more humble hotels were already sold out. Was planning on new years but the price spikes 50% or more. 

VRBO.com is a great place for a crew to get a nice place. I was looking around on there for a family trip and you can find something in many price ranges. 

New Years in the snow is the most expensive time to rent.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Go to one of the Okanagan resorts instead of Whistler. Much less crowding.

Sun Peaks, Silverstar, Big White.

I recommend Sun Peaks if you want an entire mountain and express quad lift (Morrisey) to yourself.

Big White if you want a park.


----------



## RIDErjon (Oct 22, 2008)

Definatly go to Big white or SilverStar. Better snow and way less people


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

RIDErjon said:


> Definatly go to Big white or SilverStar. Better snow and way less people


^^^I am also in "the WACK!!" wow..


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

RIDErjon said:


> Definatly go to Big white or SilverStar. Better snow and way less people


i am sorry, but if you are trying to suggest that BW is even comparable to Whist-Blackie, let alone better than....

...well you are simply not fit to drive or operate heavy machinery!:laugh:


----------



## RIDErjon (Oct 22, 2008)

Well 45 minute lift lineups compared to 5


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

it does depend on what you are looking for..your budget, skill level, riding style.. and a bunch of other things. Sometimes, smaller hills are more fun than the huge international resorts ..in my opinion


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Whistlers a nice experience but go there on the off time, make sure its no holiday for any country or you'll be sorry (unless you are one of those people who thrive on giant crowds)

Theres a Ton of Canadian hills you can check out that in my opinion are a much better choice for a vacation, such as Alberta: Lake louise, Sunshine, Marmot Basin, Norquay. BC: Silver Star, Big White, Revelstoke, Sun Peaks, Kicking Horse.. also the tiny Kootenay hills like Fernie and Nelson and a slew of other small hills you can tour around to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

whistler is siiick. Actually blackcomb is freaking sweet. can't wait to go this year.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have never known a 45 minute lift queue; not even at the height of the french school holidays was i left with one foot strapped in.

y'all need to push in more!

true tho, no queues in Big White.... nor Fernie. but then there were no queues in Whist neither and so......?

but i would rather Q for an age to get good snow, than walk straight onto a chair for the chance to hop from rock to heather!


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Whistler is Whistler, there is no other Whistler! So if it takes 45 mins to get up the gondie first thing in the morning on a big pow day during peak season, so be it! Where would you rather be?? 

Last season I checked out Cypress and Seymour (local to Van) and found that though both were smaller resorts with a smaller price tag than W-B, there were still lots of great features and decent snow...although the lift on Seymour takes three times longer than the run!

Also checked out Whitewater in Nelson, which was awesome terrain, super-quick lines and surprisingly good eats at the chalet! It's got a real home-grown feel, no attitude, no fashion shows or egotistical posturing like you'd see in bigger resorts... 

And Red Mountain in Rossland was a big surprise -- you can ride 360 degrees from the top through a great variety of terrain for all skill-levels, and the snow there was unbeatable! It looks like they're trying to build it up to be like a mini-Whis with a jillion condos around the base, but it's also still got a perfectly friendly, homey sort of feel.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;74950 said:


> Whistler is Whistler, there is no other Whistler! So if it takes 45 mins to get up the gondie first thing in the morning on a big pow day during peak season, so be it! Where would you rather be??


Revelstoke, Kicking Horse or the backside of Lake Louise Huge lack of queues especially during the week. My favourite part of Lake Louise is that the majority of the big runs are served by a poma button surface lift, which keeps people who shouldn't be on the steeps away from the steeps. Keeping the pow pow fresher for longer. As for Kicking Horse and Revelstoke, well theres just nobody there to begin with! In that 45 minutes you could hike Terminator Ridge at Kicking Horse and be up on some of the most ridiculous in-bounds riding ever! Thats just me though


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> Revelstoke, Kicking Horse or the backside of Lake Louise


Ha! Pretty clear I'm gonna have to swap my coastals for some rockies this winter!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Whilst my opinion isn't that valid having never ridden Whistler there's some big riding to be had over in the Rockies for sure. I really want to get out to Whistler and I keep meaning to but I never find the time to get out there. Maybe when Lake Louise shuts for the spring I'll go out for a week or two. I've only ever heard about the queue horror stories and the awesome park. So I'm gonna have to go see what all the fuss is about first hand!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Whistler is more family orientated during the xmas / new years now. If you want a drunken night in the slammer, then head to another resort. good party town is banff, and if you want some awesome terrain with wild people, but not crowded, check out red mountain.


----------



## GONZO (Nov 5, 2008)

*Nipstler....*

Being From Whistler, And Having Snowboarded In Many Places And Countries, I Would Advise You To Either Ride Somewhere Else Or Bring Your Snowmobile With You. No Sled Dude ? You Can Rent Them Here, They Run About 400 $ A Day I Believe. Due To The Number Of Monkeys And Gorbies On The Hill, Sleding Is The Only Sensible Alternative To The Serious Snowboarder In The Valley. The Rare Exception Being The Stormy Powdery Days When All The Weaslels Stay In Their Hotel Rooms Cowering. Hahaha Hope This Helps Ya With The Realitys Of Whistler Dude. Peace


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been working with Tourism Whistler and I can tell you that there's tons to do all year round. We just started a YouTube page that has a bunch of videos that you can check out on all the different activities. Biking, Rafting, Golf, Ski, Board, Zipline. Gondola etc...
Here's the link: YouTube Welcome to Whistler


----------

